# Can’t figure out how to customize fences? :-(



## misstayleigh (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi hi! I posted in the mega thread but thought maybe I was just missing something—I can’t find how to customize fencing however! Someone mentioned I could buy it with Nook Miles, but I’m not seeing it there. Does anyone have a screenshot of what it looks like? Or do I need to unlock something first?


----------



## SheepMareep (Nov 4, 2021)

I believe you need to unlock Cyrus at harv’s and then you can change the fencing colors there !


----------



## Dewy (Nov 4, 2021)

i believe it’s called “custom fence” or something like that! it’s definitely in the nook stop.

once you buy it, you use customization kits and a workbench to change the fence colors


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 4, 2021)

Reminder these are the only fences that can be customized:


Vertical Board Fence
Lattice Fence
Large Lattice Fence
Zen Fence
Iron Fence
Wedding Fence
Park Fence


----------



## Bluebellie (Nov 4, 2021)

You have the buy something from the nook miles redemption to access it. I tried it on a lot of fences yesterday…..and there were only a few options that could. One of them was iron fencing. You customize them with Tom Nook in the diy section.


----------



## misstayleigh (Nov 4, 2021)

weird!! I’m definitely not seeing it in my Nook Stop. is it under Redeem Nook Miles?


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 4, 2021)

misstayleigh said:


> weird!! I’m definitely not seeing it in my Nook Stop. is it under Redeem Nook Miles?



Should be "Custom Fencing in a Flash" in it


----------



## Dewy (Nov 4, 2021)

maybe there are prerequisites for it to show up?
have you unlocked terraforming yet?


----------



## misstayleigh (Nov 4, 2021)

how strange! it isn’t in there for me haha. everything else from the update seems to be working though so idk what I’m missing!

	Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021



Dewy said:


> maybe there are prerequisites for it to show up?
> have you unlocked terraforming yet?


i have! i don’t have all the paths unlocked but i do have both water and landscaping. my Nook’s shop is still small so maybe that needs to update?


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 4, 2021)

misstayleigh said:


> how strange! it isn’t in there for me haha. everything else from the update seems to be working though so idk what I’m missing!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021
> 
> ...


Its sounding like most of the features (cooking, Kapp'n and Brewster) need a 3 star rating to activate, this may also be the case for fencing.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 4, 2021)

I don't seem to see it myself, either. I have waterscaping, landscaping and all paths unlocked. Cyrus is able to customize them, though.

Edit: Yes, I have completed "tutorial mode."


----------



## misstayleigh (Nov 4, 2021)

how odd!! I’m glad at least Cyrus can customize them but still v strange… I made sure to hit three stars before this! but maybe I fell below 3 stars?? I’ll check after work!


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 4, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Should be "Custom Fencing in a Flash" in it



Odd, I definitely didn't see this for purchase.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 4, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> Odd, I definitely didn't see this for purchase.





misstayleigh said:


> how strange! it isn’t in there for me haha. everything else from the update seems to be working though so idk what I’m missing!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 4, 2021
> 
> ...


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 4, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> View attachment 410462



I just said I didn't see it... I bought everything I could, and I still cannot customize fences at a DIY workbench. I have to go to Cyrus.


----------



## Dewy (Nov 4, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> I just said I didn't see it... I bought everything I could, and I still cannot customize fences at a DIY workbench. I have to go to Cyrus.



did you check your island's star rating?


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 4, 2021)

Dewy said:


> did you check your island's star rating?



Its probably dropped to 1 star since I got it to 3 stars, since I cleaned up my island a bit after getting K.K. to visit.


----------



## misstayleigh (Nov 4, 2021)

truly the first thing i did was put away all my furniture and fences after kk came so maybe that’s why i haven’t seen brewster and can’t do fences haha


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 4, 2021)

misstayleigh said:


> truly the first thing i did was put away all my furniture and fences after kk came so maybe that’s why i haven’t seen brewster and can’t do fences haha



I definitely don't have 3 Stars and I was able to get Brewster.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 5, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> I definitely don't have 3 Stars and I was able to get Brewster.



Apparently the fix is to craft a fence and then go see.


----------



## Yonk Raccoon (Nov 5, 2021)

Deconfirmed :3 I have the same problem but this is not the fix. My fencing friend doesn't have Cyrus or Nook upgrade-- it might be random.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 5, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Apparently the fix is to craft a fence and then go see.



I've definitely crafted fences, so I don't think this is the case, unfortunately.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 5, 2021)

Khaelis said:


> I definitely don't have 3 Stars and I was able to get Brewster.



Do you mean Isabelle lowered you to below 3 stars or that you have never unlocked K.K.? When we say you need 3 stars, we're really just saying the K.K. concert quest needs to be completed.


----------



## Khaelis (Nov 5, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> Do you mean Isabelle lowered you to below 3 stars or that you have never unlocked K.K.? When we say you need 3 stars, we're really just saying the K.K. concert quest needs to be completed.



I was lowered to 2-stars after having K.K. visit to complete 'tutorial mode'. Was doing some clean up. I have completed K.K.'s concert quest.


----------



## Hilbunny (Nov 5, 2021)

I was able to customize fencing just with a crafting table and the customization kits. However, I do not think all fences are customizable, just some.


----------



## MayorofMapleton (Nov 5, 2021)

Hilbunny said:


> I was able to customize fencing just with a crafting table and the customization kits. However, I do not think all fences are customizable, just some.



This is true there is a list available on ACWorld.


----------



## Orius (Nov 6, 2021)

Had the same problem. I think it definitely has to do with your island rating. Go check with Isabelle again after you plant lots of plants and flowers. Once she confirms with you again that your island has the 3 star rating, the "Custom Fencing" license should appear again in the Nook Stop redemption list.

This is what happened to me. I couldn't customize, the "Custom Fencing" license didn't appear even though I was sure I got 3 stars, so I went to Isabelle again and asked her about island eval, and she confirms it's three stars, and the license appeared after that.

Never went to Harv's Island or anything, so don't worry about that. Hope this helps.


----------



## AnonymousA (Nov 10, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Apparently the fix is to craft a fence and then go see.


Thank you so much!!! This fixed it for me


----------



## mushroombee (Nov 12, 2021)

MayorofMapleton said:


> Apparently the fix is to craft a fence and then go see.


mine still isnt showing


----------



## xxcodexx (Nov 12, 2021)

i just asked this question in another thread before i saw this! that being said, my game doesnt have the customize fences At All in the nook shop, residential center, cyrus or customize options. im a five star island and have both kk and brewster.
ive tried building the fence that was suggested and tried going back to the residential center and still no recipe for it. no idea why im not getting it...ive also had all the updates too and a time traveled to see if perhaps the recipe would be there the next day as well with no luck.


----------



## mushroombee (Nov 12, 2021)

xxcodexx said:


> i just asked this question in another thread before i saw this! that being said, my game doesnt have the customize fences At All in the nook shop, residential center, cyrus or customize options. im a five star island and have both kk and brewster.
> ive tried building the fence that was suggested and tried going back to the residential center and still no recipe for it. no idea why im not getting it...ive also had all the updates too and a time traveled to see if perhaps the recipe would be there the next day as well with no luck.


alright sooo, i crafted and placed two different fences (wedding and zen), and i also got another fence from a friend (vertical board) and placed it, so i had 4 fences in all including the one tom nook gives u at the beginning (simple wooden) and i unlocked it! <3


----------



## LexieTR (Nov 12, 2021)

I have the same issues  the option just wasn’t there- I have 5* and everything unlocked!


----------



## Rosch (Nov 12, 2021)

To unlock *"Custom Fencing in a Flash" *at the Nook Mile Redemption, you need to have finished the tutorial on DIY Customization and have crafted at least *two types* of fences.


----------



## SirQuack (Nov 12, 2021)

Thanks for the tip! I wasn't sure how to do this either, as I just restarted, but I'll get to it right now!


----------



## AnonymousA (Nov 12, 2021)

mushroombee said:


> mine still isnt showing


Try crafting specifically the picket looking fence


----------



## Bachoomp (Jan 19, 2022)

misstayleigh said:


> Hi hi! I posted in the mega thread but thought maybe I was just missing something—I can’t find how to customize fencing however! Someone mentioned I could buy it with Nook Miles, but I’m not seeing it there. Does anyone have a screenshot of what it looks like? Or do I need to unlock something first?


so I had the same problem and found that you need to craft 2 different fences in order to buy the customization from the nook stop!


----------



## DAX (Jun 26, 2022)

misstayleigh said:


> Hi hi! I posted in the mega thread but thought maybe I was just missing something—I can’t find how to customize fencing however! Someone mentioned I could buy it with Nook Miles, but I’m not seeing it there. Does anyone have a screenshot of what it looks like? Or do I need to unlock something first?


You need to make two kinds of fences before it app appears at Nook stop, when you buy app you get the ywo new fences automatically


----------

